
On the Road to a Better ElasticSearch Location Typeahead - chrisconley
http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-elasticsearch-location-typeahead/
======
_aarti
Self-congratulatory and verbose, gratuitous inclusion of algorithm names and
references to make it appear more technical than the actual content, plenty of
typos and grammar mistakes(stopped counting halfway through at 10 or so).

